
Ask HN: Ubuntu getting slower, what is alternative? - tuyguntn
Recently my ubuntu linux started getting slower after each update (maybe false perception). X-org eating 50% CPU, firefox, chrome competing for CPU, battery drain and other problems with pre-installed software (snap is one example) and so on.<p>On same laptop I use dual boot with Windows 10, and not feeling any of above problems, but I am used to be in Linux for development.<p>Any recommendations for distributions which is fast and non-bloated?
======
bsg75
Where my work machine is Fedora (RH shop) my personal VMs have been Void
lately because it so far has been straightforward to use, and runs well on
lean resources.

------
_bxg1
Mint is well-liked and often used as an alternative to Ubuntu, and it's known
for being reasonably lightweight. I haven't used it myself in several years.

------
maxchisto
I switched to Manjaro 2 years ago after 12 years on Ubuntu (since Edgy Eft)
and never looked back.

You can check distrowatch.com for most popular distros.

